# Is is possible to hook up a cable box, dvd player, xbox and ps3 to a sony soundbar?



## jthompson99 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Sony bravia KDL-46EX400 and I just bought a Sony sound bar HTCT150.

I got my cable box hooked up to it and that is working ok, but I noticed there are only 2 more HDMI connections left and they are labeled "BD IN" and "DVD IN".

First of all, I'm not sure what 'bd in" stands for and I am assuming that "dvd in" is for hooking up a dvd player.

So can I use these 2 ports to connect a ps3 and a dvd player and/or xbox360?
Is it possible to use a hdmi splitter if I needed to?


Also, this sound bar says it has the following:
Digital Media Port for Apple® iPod® (cradle required, not included)
Connect your iPod and enjoy your music without headphones.

So I need to go online and find a cradle that has a "DMPORT" connection right?
I looked on amazon and they were around $200. Does that make sense to you guys? $200 for a iPod dock?

Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!! :wave:

I would think the BD In is labeled as a Bluray Disk input. From the soundbar description:

_HDMI (ver.1.4): The Sony HT-CT150 features 3 HDMI (ver.1.4) inputs and 1 HDMI (ver.1.4) output which supports 1080/24p, x.v.Color, Deep Color, and 3D, as well as ARC & HDMI control. The system can detect and receive the best possible video and audio signals from all connected devices via HDMI, making connection and performance as simple as plugging in a single wire. Sony's HDMI Active Intelligence, transmits both audio and video signals through one HDMI cable. The system's HDMI inputs/output support 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p._

To me, this means you can plug your PS3 into the BD In (many people use it as a bluray player) and your 360 into the other - you don't need to use them as labeled (I have also used my 360 to play dvd's).

As far as the dock, I am not sure so hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge with those can chime in here.


----------



## jthompson99 (Feb 12, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Welcome to HTS!! :wave:
> 
> I would think the BD In is labeled as a Bluray Disk input. From the soundbar description:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the help. I just ordered 2 HDMI cables off eBay so I can hook them up. Thanks a ton.

I've been checking out this iPod dock thing on the internet....it is unreal how expensive they are. The SoundBar was only $200 and they want another $200 for the iPod dock....incredible.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking that as well. When I checked out the price for the dock for my 809, it was "only" $100.

Good luck and happy gaming! :bigsmile:


----------

